# Minneapolis Starting Unarmed Traffic Enforcement Division



## Bt7934 (Mar 16, 2021)

Minneapolis city council moves toward unarmed traffic enforcers after Daunte Wright shooting


In the wake of the fatal police shooting of Daunte Wright during a traffic stop outside Minneapolis last week, city officials have approved a move toward unarmed traffic enforcers.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Unarmed traffic enforcers." because "sacrificial police officers" isn't all that PC...


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Guess who gonna stop for unarmed traffic enforcers?

The same people who are compliant and cooperative with meter maids.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Its going to be real messed up when they have to drive by a active crime scene and have to call for the real police.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Garbage, absolute garbage.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Should be called “The Cannon Fodder” division.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Sometimes..(.in the world of insane policies, rules, regulations and laws, that a minority of society think are just wonderful and will solve everything) the majority who know that it will never work and in this case result in injuries and probably deaths, just have to sit back and let them try this misguided experiment.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, a few things they probably haven't considered:

1) What happens if they try to pull someone over and that person just keeps driving? Are they expecting vehicle pursuits? What happens when traffic enforcement officer catches that person? I'm guessing not. However, that means you get the violator's tag number and later send them a ticket? What if they don't pay that ticket? They get a warrant. Who arrests them? The traffic patrol, or do they send armed cops? It all circles around to the big, bad, armed cops getting involved again.

Also, what idiot in their right mind would sign up for this job??


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> Its going to be real messed up when they have to drive by a active crime scene and have to call for the real police.


  But it works in other countries


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Every cop in America needs to take a day off. Giving them what they want is the only way to show them it doesn't work. Stop protecting the idiots from the consequenses of their actions.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

PG1911 said:


> Also, what idiot in their right mind would sign up for this job??


I can think of a few fools.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Roy Fehler said:


> I can think of a few fools.


Unfortunately, now that I've thought about it more, you're right. It'll be seen as a step up from mall cop; another "foot in the door" for young guys who want to be real cops...or a position for guys who can't get on with police departments. Of course, it'll likely end up being a deadly foot in the door...


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

PG1911 said:


> Okay, a few things they probably haven't considered:
> 
> 1) What happens if they try to pull someone over and that person just keeps driving? Are they expecting vehicle pursuits? What happens when traffic enforcement officer catches that person? I'm guessing not. However, that means you get the violator's tag number and later send them a ticket? What if they don't pay that ticket? They get a warrant. Who arrests them? The traffic patrol, or do they send armed cops? It all circles around to the big, bad, armed cops getting involved again.
> 
> Also, what idiot in their right mind would sign up for this job??


Can’t really send them a ticket because they can’t really prove who was driving


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

WMA7787 said:


> Can’t really send them a ticket because they can’t really prove who was driving


True. I'm just trying to figure out how they think this is going to work. The only way they mail out a ticket is by assuming that the registered owner is the driver, sort of like red light cameras. Of course, having a law that the owner is on the hook for speeding or other moving violations unless someone else fesses up is not going to go over well...

At any rate, I am so sick and tired of these knee jerk reactions. I'm tired of "one is one too many" being thrown around about everyfuckingthing! They didn't like how this ONE THING played out, so the entire system is fundamentally flawed we should never have armed cops doing traffic stops _ever again_. Give me a fucking break!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This country has gone completely, batshit nuts. Policing is just a small piece of it. People are losing their minds, anarchists and marxists have taken over media and the education system, and we are fucked. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hate to say it....but....let them do it and start stacking bodies. 
Cops: refuse to do anything. Don’t provide ANY protection to politicians. Transfer out of those details. Any attacks happen, do NOT use force. Simply write a report after the fact, outlining how you were unable to justify using force due to privilege.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Off topic but I remember my dad telling of a story eons ago when the registry police.very 1st came into existence they were un armed. Until a m/v stop went south on the old x way. Well then they all had to get and academy and we'll we all know the rest. 
Intersting to see what will happen out there with this shit show. 
As my chief eluded to recently,..just plan.on doing less nowadays. (Ok.chief you got it. )


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

God Forgive me, I'm enthusiastic about this. I truly look forward to it. I PRAY no one gets killed, though common sense says otherwise, but I'm truly excited to see how these dopes address it when it does go horribly wrong, how they explain things to the family of the fallen, and to explain to the city residents who aren't on board, why their streets are now race tracks and demolition derbies. I look forward to their humiliation.


----------

